# German Shepard Ate Advil Bottle



## bryanshipp (Apr 26, 2011)

My 1 yr old German Shepard got a hold of a bottle of advil I don't know how many were in there between 20 and 75 pills I will be taking her to the vet as soon as my wife gets home from the doctor. What can happen to her she acts like normal no side effects or anything just wondering if she will be Ok. any thing i can do to help her besides making her puke its been more than three hours maybe longer and that doesn't seem like it would be a solution at this stage


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Definitely go to the vet. Ibuprofen can cause stomach ulcers and kidney damage depending on how much is eaten. Expect your dog to be hospitalized on IV fluids, medications to protect the stomach, and to monitor blood work to evaluate any effects on the kidneys. Good luck.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Huh, I swear I typed a reply but it seems to have been eaten by the internet...

Anyway, ibuprofen can cause stomach ulcers and damage the kidneys. Definitely go to the vet, and expect your dog to be hospitalized on IV fluids and medications to protect the stomach. They will probably want to monitor bloodwork to look for any effects on the kidneys as well. Definitely call them regarding whether or not to make your dog vomit, different vets have different preferences at this stage but even after 3 hours it may still be helpful to induce vomiting IMO. Good luck.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Oh dear, that's very scary. I hope you get him to the vet asap. Good luck and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

The longer you wait. the more damage can happen to your dog, that's a lot of pills (an OD even by human standards). Call the vet and let them know what happened to see if anything can be done while you're waiting for transportation. If you have Transportation and are just waiting for the wife, don't at this point every minute counts and the dog needs treatment NOW. The high dosage and the lenth of time since ingestion has already reduced your pets chance of survival GREATLY!

From http://veterinarymedicine.dvm360.com/vetmed/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=314007
Ibuprofen overdose can cause GI, renal, and central nervous system (CNS) effects. Doses of 25 mg/kg or more often lead to gastrointestinal (GI) problems and ulceration, manifested as vomiting, diarrhea, or abdominal pain. Doses approaching 175 mg/kg increase a dog's risk of developing acute renal failure,2 but older dogs or those with preexisting renal compromise may exhibit renal failure at lower doses. With doses greater than 400 mg/kg, CNS effects such as depression, seizures, and comas may occur. 

Treatment for acute ibuprofen toxicosis includes inducing emesis, administering activated charcoal (multiple charcoal doses are indicated to reduce enterohepatic recirculation in dogs that have ingested high doses of ibuprofen) and GI protectants (H2-blockers, sucralfate, misoprostol), and inducing diuresis with intravenous fluids at twice the maintenance rate while monitoring renal function. With timely and appropriate treatment, most dogs are expected to have a positive outcome.



sassafras said:


> Huh, I swear I typed a reply but it seems to have been eaten by the internet...
> 
> Anyway, ibuprofen can cause stomach ulcers and damage the kidneys. Definitely go to the vet, and expect your dog to be hospitalized on IV fluids and medications to protect the stomach. They will probably want to monitor bloodwork to look for any effects on the kidneys as well. Definitely call them regarding whether or not to make your dog vomit, different vets have different preferences at this stage but even after 3 hours it may still be helpful to induce vomiting IMO. Good luck.


no, it was in two different threads, which I have merged to prevent further confusion...


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Scary for sure.. but here is the question I have.. did she eat the bottle and all (capped) or the pills out of the bottle? One _could_ lead to an obstruction and no poisoning and needs to be removed surgically and needs veterinary intervention immediately. The other needs vet intervention immediately for poisoning. 

Some times, if it can be done immediately, inducing vomiting can save an animal's life. This is NOT indicated for all things ingested and NOT indicated unless directed by your veterinarian. 

I know this happened yesterday.. and I am hoping all is well. Please let us know!!!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

cshellenberger said:


> no, it was in two different threads, which I have merged to prevent further confusion...



Ah, everything makes sense now. The dangers of browsing primarily with "new posts".


----------



## Legacy (Mar 9, 2009)

I just saw this...Bryanshipp? Did you take her to the vet? How is she doing? (fingers crossed here)


----------

